# Đơn vị chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter cho biệt thự chuyên nghiệp



## truchlv123 (26/2/21)

*ĐẠI LÝ CHUYÊN BÁN VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ INVERTER CHO BIỆT THỰ GIÁ RẺ*

Tại bài viết này, Hải Long Vân sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn dòng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Inverter với khả năng làm mát tựa thiên nhiên, và được thiết kế vô cùng tinh tế, là một sản phầm phù hợp cho những không gian rộng.
Không thể phủ nhận sự đa dạng đến từ các sản phẩm máy lạnh trên thị trường, mỗi sản phẩm đều có sức hút riêng của nó từ chất lượng làm mát đến thiết kế vẻ ngoài. Tuy nhiên, để mà lựa chọn hệ thống máy lạnh cực kì đẳng cấp, cực kì hoàn mỹ cho căn hộ biệt thự thì không một cái tên nào có thể qua mắt được *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Inverter

***Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*






_Hình ảnh biệt thự được thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter_

*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ INVERTER VÌ SAO LẠI PHÙ HỢP CHO BIỆT THỰ SANG TRỌNG?*

*Kích thích sự sáng tạo độc lạ:* bằng cách giao quyền thiết kế và lên ý tưởng về chiếc mặt nạ thổi gió cho chủ sở hữu. Việc bạn cần làm đó là suy nghĩ và vẽ ra hình dáng chiếc mặt nạ đó và đưa cho người thợ, họ sẽ giúp bạn làm ra được hình dáng đó. Tuy nhiên hãy nhớ là làm thật nhiều khe hở để tránh hiện tưởng nhỏ nước nhé.
*Chế độ gió mát tựa thiên nhiên:* Do được thổi gián tiếp qua cả một hệ thống ống gió mềm, cho nên hơi lạnh mà sản phẩm này mang đến cho không gian bạn rất nhẹ nhàng, tự nhiên, hoàn toàn không gây một chút cảm giác là đang sử dụng máy lạnh.
*Hoạt động êm và không hề nghe tiếng động:* Là một thiết bị, đương nhiên trong quá trình hoạt động chắc chắn sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió thì lại hoàn toàn không hề nghe thấy gì, bởi vì hệ thống đã được ngăn cách qua cả một trần nhà.

Khả năng hoạt động bền bỉ, ít xảy ra hư hỏng và tránh được tình trạng nhỏ nước không đáng có làm ảnh hưởng đến độ làm mát của hội trường
Tích hợp công nghệ Inverter giúp tiết kiệm tối đa điện năng sử dụng, rất phù hợp với căn hộ biệt thự.
*Vậy liệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió có mặt hạn chế nào mà chủ đầu tư cần lưu ý?*

Do là một hệ thống máy lạnh giấu biệt trên trần nhà, chính vì thế, cần được lên kế hoạch và thi công ngay khi ngôi nhà đang còn ở phần thô.
Thổi gián tiếp qua hệ thống ống gió cho nên hơi lạnh sẽ bị giảm đi một phần so với công suất thật, cho nên, khi thi công chú ý chọn hơn từ 0.5hp – 1.0hp để đảm bảo hơi lạnh.
Mức giá bán của máy là không cao nhưng tổng chi phí để thi công máy lạnh là tốn kém hơn những sản phẩm khác rất nhiều.
Ít thương hiệu để lựa chọn cho việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho biệt thự.






*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ INVERTER NÊN SỬ DỤNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*

Thi công *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Inverter hiện tại có thể chọn 1 trong 3 thương hiệu lớn sau đây:
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter Daikin.*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R32.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 25.500.000đ – 46.650.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter Mitsubishi Heavy.*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 29.000.000đ – 58.900.000đ.
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy.
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter Toshiba.*


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.5hp – 5.0hp
Giá tham khảo: 21.300.000đ – 40.800.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.
****Vậy nên lựa chọn sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter nào là tốt nhất?*
Tùy thuộc vào sở thích, đặc điểm không gian, điều kiện kinh tế và tiến độ hoàn thành của công trình mới có thể lựa chọn được sản phẩm phù hợp nhất với vị trí của bạn. Vì vậy, nếu vẫn còn băn khoăn về bất kì những ưu nhược nào của sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Inverter nào trên đây, hãy gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được tư vấn kì hơn nhé!






*KẾT LUẬN*
Nếu bạn còn đang băn khoăn tìm một tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter cho biệt thự chính hãng mà giá lại rẻ thì còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không liên hệ ngay với Hải Long Vân qua Hotline 0909 787 022 vì chúng tôi tự tin đáp ứng đủ những tiêu chí mà bạn đang tìm.
Lưu ngay lại số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn về sản phẩm, lên lịch khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói công trình, dự toán chi phí thi công *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Inverter cho biệt thự giá rẻ, chuyên nghiệp và uy tín nhất trên địa bàn HCM.

Link bài viết: *Tổng đại lý bán và thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Inverter cho biệt thự*


----------

